# selling m&p soap



## noellescreations (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm new here and have been looking around and I see that a lot of you sell m&p soap and I am interested in selling also, is there any laws that I should know about before I start? the reason that I ask is because I was going to make and sell childrens clothes then realized there are some ridiculous laws out there about having everything tested first.

Also, I know that there are a lot of factors in this but is there a general range for pricing?

Thanks


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 7, 2010)

Laws put into place to protect our children are not ridiculous.

Yes, there are laws about making & selling M&P soap. They are found on the FDAs website under 'cosmetics'.


----------



## noellescreations (Oct 8, 2010)

Not all laws are stupid I agree.
Thank you for letting me know about the FDAs website.


----------



## AZ Soaper (Oct 11, 2010)

Again as I have said over and over, this is stuff that is to be used on the face(around eyes) and on the body(what does it do to the skin) and on peoples private parts. It's not just something that sets in a soap dish and looks pretty(although I am sure alot of them do!). So please do follow FDA rules so that those of us who do are not lumped in with those who do not or sell inferior products with silly claims just to make a buck!
So with that being said, also take a good look at your ingredients and make sure you are using a high quality base with good ingredients ie approved EO's/FO's, colors, etc.
Take your cost(and don't forget fixed costs) double for wholesale and double that for retail. 

And GOOD LUCK!!!!!!


----------

